# More Stonework



## JohnGreco (Apr 6, 2014)

Stonework? Stone work (2 words)? Not sure which is right, but here is a sample of my latest stone pens. I'm hooked and I'm quite sure my mailman hates me for all of the stone being delivered to me LOL. This is just Alabaster but I have a few different types of marble I'm anxious to work on some more. Thanks for looking, C&C are always welcome.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 6, 2014)

WOW!!!!
That looks amazing, extremely elegant and classy looking. Looks great with the components.



Harry


----------



## Darkshier (Apr 6, 2014)

Sooo Pretty! So is that actual stone or a man-made concoction with many properties of stone? I'm sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! And that is actual stone, not a true-stone or other man made material.


----------



## Mintman (Apr 6, 2014)

Stunning and very classy!


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 6, 2014)

You convinced me John...getting my soapstone out.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 6, 2014)

Rock solid work.  Great looking pen.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks folks  It's really the kind of material you have to REALLY want to see the finished product, because the stone dust is a nightmare of a mess.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 6, 2014)

The word exquisite jumps to mind. Great match for those components. Suits them perfectly.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow that is stunning. Love that pen both hardware and material. Just beautiful..


----------



## OZturner (Apr 6, 2014)

Magnificent Combination John.
Beautifuly Crafted Soapstone, perfectly matched to the Kit.
Your Fit and Finish is Superb.
I am glad I didn't have to clean up after you.
It would have been easier to see, if you changed the background.
White on White is not the easiest to see. 
But I suppose that everything was covered in white powder after you had finished turning.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice.  Have you tried jade yet?  

Ed


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 6, 2014)

That's beautiful.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, everybody. This kit was one that I was never really fond of, but when I got this piece of alabaster I *knew* it had to be paired together 



parklandturner said:


> Very nice.  Have you tried jade yet?
> 
> Ed



Funny you should say that....I've been looking into it, but a piece big enough for a pen is beaucoup bucks. I have some crinoid marble, which I believe is a 5 or 6 on the Mohs scale and That was quite a workout. I suspect Jade will be harder, but a challenge I look forward to.


----------



## MikeL (Apr 6, 2014)

I have to use OZturner's adjective, magnificent!


----------



## mark james (Apr 6, 2014)

Excellent work!  I love the match with the kit!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 6, 2014)

That is really a great looking pen.  What tool are you drilling and cutting it with?


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. Drilling has been a combination of HSS, Cobalt bits, and masonry bits I ordered from England (no metric size masonry bits here in the States). Cutting has strictly been on my wood lathe with carbide. Jet 1221VS...putting it through its paces  I found the middle gear setting works best for stone, it has enough torque to push through and a decent low end RPM (the fastest I turn these at is 900 RPM vs. 3000 RPM for wood or acrylic, start the turning around 250 RPM)


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 7, 2014)

John - That is fantastic - really a great job!  Very impressive!
I have a piece of soapstone  that I have been afraid to start!

So how many carbide bits are you burning through on one pen!?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 7, 2014)

Stunning pen, outstanding fit and finish


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. Keith- It's not too bad on the Alabaster after I played around with different tool rest heights. Stone is very different from wood, you're not slicing it. The marble is killer though, just about one 4 sided insert per section, so 2 for a pen with a cap.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree with Harry Wow! from me too.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## mtassie (Apr 7, 2014)

My nephew mines alabaster in new mexico, he cuts the stone and sells it on ebay. He sent some to my brother and  I tried it once and it just blew apart, that was enough for me. My brother had better luck. Great looking pen


----------



## alaskanmarine (Apr 9, 2014)

OK,
 I give up, this is my first post although been kibitzing for a year or two.  I have soapstone and argilite sitting around the shop serving as paperweights.  Time to get serious!  
 Well done John, outstanding pen and thanks for the push.


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 9, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice pen.  Thanks for sharing your results and technique.

I've turned soapstone and have some alabaster waiting...for some day when I'm willing to clean up the mess it will no doubt make.  :big grin:


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks. I've never tried soapstone, best of luck.


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 10, 2014)

Soapstone is softer than alabaster, so it's a bit easier to work.  It sands very quickly as well.

Lots of different colors available depending on where your soapstone comes from...and the color can change dramatically when a finish is applied (oil, shellac, lacquer, etc).  

You can see what the "finished" color will likely be just by wetting the stone.  Sometimes the dry piece will look pretty boring, but once you wet it, the color is surprising.

Other pieces of soapstone have shown the opposite results...interesting color/grain when dry but solid black (or very dark) when wet/finished.  

Here's a soapstone shaving brush I made late last year as a Christmas present:






Turned quickly, sanded quickly, but it makes lots of dust along the way (likely very similar to what you had while working alabaster).


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks good! Yea the stone dust is the worst part really. Even with dust collection right at my lathe it gets all over my tool rest which literally grinds me to a halt. I have to keep stopping to re-wax it every few passes (I like my tool to slide around easily).


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 14, 2014)

The dust from soapstone is essentially talc...add some fragrance and have cheap baby powder.  

It has a naturally (slight) slippery feel to it.  I have some alabaster waiting to be worked some day...need to give it a shot then I can compare the two better.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice!  Glad it turned out great for you.  What kind of kit is that if you don't mind my asking.


----------

